# Tiny Neko Searching for Macro ! (Long term RP) DM Friendly on Discord!



## SizeSupporter (Feb 13, 2018)

Been on the Search for a Macro that would like to rp with a fun obedient micro willing to see the Macro happy! 
Have a little mixed RP of the Macro going through the city to them being normal size and me tiny size 

_*Turn Ons: *_
Giant Soft Paws! 
Soft Vore 
Footplay/Pawplay 
Being dominated 
Played with 
Teasing 
Insertion 
CV ( Ask and I will tell you about that) 

Turn Offs
_Ageplay 
Scat
Watersports 
Hard Gore_
Diaper play
*Just nothing along those lines, please. I am not much a fan of them *​*
Plus*
If you are a Dragoness, Bunny, Bear, Panda,  Dragon or Bunny Girl <3 
That would be awesome :3

Discord: 
Noboru#0169

I am DM friendly!


----------



## ktezera (Mar 14, 2018)

Are you still looking for rp people? I’m a bit late, I know.


----------

